# 1967 Dog Show Catalog



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

My Mom found in a box of old books at an estate sale an old dog show catalog from 1967. She gave it to me with the ribbons inside it. It wasn't marked up unfortunately. I took photos of it for everyone to see. The show was conformation and obedience. The classes were Novice A and B, Open A and B, Utility. Back then, golden retrievers were not the dominating force they are today in obedience. Back then it was GSDs.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

These are the confirmation ribbons. Interesting that the AKC logo hasn't changed.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Here is the one page of golden retrievers in the catalog.

I am in contact with that club and will be mailing them this catalog this weekend. What a great find!

I did update k9data with a few of these dogs. I wish I had photos to go with.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I think I like the layout better- owner name, then handler, then BOLD the dog's name... very interesting!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Back then the points only went to the best of breed winner.


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

Very cool and interesting to have this great find! 

Cody and Connie :wavey:


----------



## bethlehemgolden (Aug 2, 2014)

Too cool. These Kennel Clubs would probably be interested to see these items. Very exciting, must be like finding a time capsule.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

What a great find!


----------



## SunnynSey (Jan 17, 2015)

What a cool find, thank you for sharing!


----------

